# 8 weeks and one twin much smaller than the other



## bonyjonny

hi everyone,
i am 8+3 and at the scan today found out that twin b is alot smaller than the other twin... one is 18mm and the other is 8mm. She basically said that there isn't much hope for twin b and time will tell. i am going back for a scan in 10 days.. both strong heartbeats and have doubled in size from last scan 10 days ago.. (they were 9mm and 4mm). 

i am strangly feeling really optimistic..but want to know if anyone else has had a similar experiences and what the outcome was?
oh yes they are identical..
xx


----------



## Vickie

Unfortunately my experience wasn't positive as I did lose one of the babies. They both had strong heartbeats at 7.5 weeks but twin B was measuring a day behind (so not that much smaller) but the gestational sac was significantly smaller. 

I found out at 15 weeks that I'd lost one. :(

good luck :hugs: I hope your outcome is more positive than mine


----------



## beckyboo1980

Had exactly the same but no heartbeat detected on twin 2 and also had a much smaller gestational sac. However, my twin baby boys are 11 weeks old today and doing great!!! Positive mental thoughts can make amazing things happen!
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## Alwilan

Try and stay positive. I was told at 8 weeks twin 2 was unlikely to make it, she was a little smaller, but significantly smaller sac. My beautiful girls are 17 days old x. Unfortunately as in Vicky's case it can be a case of vanishing twin. Keep your strength up, I know how you are feeling, and hopefully your next scan will bring positive news x


----------



## bonyjonny

thankyou.. makes me feel much stronger! what beautiful twins, congratulations! looking back i did think that she was being particularly negative, but i suppose they almost have to prepare you for the worst.. anyhow i'm feeling really positive and so believe twin 2 can make it.. scan is next friday so i'll keep you updated.. i think this next scan is quite important as we will see if he/she keeping her growth rate
xx


----------



## Debbie82

At my 8+2 scan twin 1 was measuring spot on but twin 2 was 3 days behind but both sacs similar size. 

Come 12 weeks they were both measuring the same and even got moved forward 5 days.

Good luck xx


----------



## julybabe84

At 8wks I had 1 twin measuring 8+3 and 1 twin measuring 7+6 scan at 11+6wks 1 measure 12+1 and the other 12+5 so she changed me to 12+3wks as it was in the middle. They've stuck with these dates but I think its quite normal to have 1 twin bigger than the other.


----------



## brooke28

My whole pregnancy my girl twin was always a lot smaller than my boy. When they were born at 35 weeks, she was barely measuring a 29-30 week baby. She was 3 lbs and he was 5 lbs. , but she was a little fighter!

She is still barely 8 lbs at almost 3 months, and looks so little next to her 11 lb brother, but she is the strong feisty one! She was always expected to have issues, but other than normal preemie issues, she is a healthy girl!


----------



## Mea

Hi just wanted to wish you luck for the next scan, do you have a date? I think from your first post it should be soon?


----------

